# Find IP address on my new vista



## brion dublin (May 4, 2007)

In order to connect to the wireless at my dads house.
I need to Find the IP address on my new vista laptop
I can't do ip chicken, b/c i have not connected yet
Can anyone please help?????


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Start-All Programs-Accessories-Run

Type CMD in the Run window and enter.
In the command line box that appeats, type NETSTAT and enter

Your IP address of the local computer should be shown.

If you need alternative info, try this article:
http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/windows/2006/10/18/configure-tcpip-in-vista/


----------



## grf2 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks KWIKIGUY. I needed that information to help me install a new network printer. I'll let you know if I need more help!
Jerry


----------

